# Breed check



## terrydai (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 
are these purebreed GSD? Thank you.
German Shepherd Puppies | Dogs & Puppies | Gumtree Australia Auburn Area - Auburn


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, they look purebred to me.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They appear to be, cute puppies.


----------

